# dog gate and more



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

1.So a friend of mine says he's tired of his plastic baby gate he uses to keep the family Chiwawa/yappers in the kitchen and wants something nicer. Of course I can help. He has cherry raised paneling around the house so here's what I did. It's a cherry raised panel dog gate. Both sides are raised and look the same. 
Totally unrelated
2. walnut fountain and rollerball set w/ matching wood case. No hinges on the case. magnets hold the top on very well and lined up every time. I placed the lid magnets a little too close to the edge on this one. On the "will it work" model I had a little more space there and the lid would hold on the the back like an opened hinged lid. I'll be working on this design a little more to see if I like it or not.
3. walnut endgrain cutting board. I think it's 2 1/4" thick.
later, biggreen


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Steve..as usual.. Like the rare earth magnet idea on the pen box..them suckers hold like CA glue anyways....

cutting board is spectacular


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice work on all three! 
I've always wondered why folks didn't do something like the wooden doggie door instead of those plastic things. Adds a very nice touch. 
The matching pen set and box are really cool. Especially the rare earth magnet idea -- nice.
I love end grain cutting boards.....a beauty.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work Steve - glad to see you're not getting bored. Is the Walnut from the tree we cut?


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

No, that wood is still too wet. Oh, I finally got a letter from the HOA about the logs in the driveway. I guess I'll have to move them in the next month or so?
later, biggreen


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the endgrain Cutting board!! I think that would make an awesome Table taop as well!!! Great idea on the Magnets and the matching case makes the set!! Hope you had a good Weekend!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

WOW, that cutting board is beautiful ! It almost looks like the wood is woven to me. Really nice pattern and effect.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, awesome work.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That is cool...a matching pen set/doggie door! Do you make them sign in as they enter? 


Beautiful work!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

BG...that cutting board is awesome. Are you running that through the planer on the endgrain? I have some mesquite squares that I might try. Thanks for sharing. gb

ps...love that pen box, good idea!


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

22" drum sanders rock.
later, biggreen


----------

